# Bitsy's new sweater :)



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

I crocheted this sweater for my girl, she loves it, super warm!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How pretty with her coloring. You are talented! I wish I could crochet things for my girls. I just bought 4 new sweaters this week...


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Oh that is so pretty!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

very cute! looks snug and warm great job!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, i love it !! the sweater is so cute and your little girl looks adorable in it


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, it's so cute! I really like the fuzzy yarn around the hem!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, I must say I'm not a huge fan of crocheted stuff but what you did to this sweater is beautiful! Looks so cozy and cute at the same time! I love it  What a little model you have too hehe!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I wish I could crochet...All I do is tie a bunch of knots everytime I try.

The sweater is gorgeous!


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Really really cute! I've been watching to learn how to crochet or knit, now I have a reason to.... cute sweaters!!


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

thank you! 
if anybody wants one i'd be happy to make one for you! i'll just charge shipping and if you would like to donate for yarn  
pm me!


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nicely done!  And such a cute little girl too!


----------



## Willowjune (Oct 27, 2011)

How cute is that! It looks so professional, too. How nice that she enjoys wearing it. My Chiquita seems to hate clothes, while Vana thinks they only enhance her beauty ;-)


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

That is too cute.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

love it, great job!!


----------

